# Got my Borsa Bella bag!



## Jamielove21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered it Friday and I have it already on Monday.  The customer service was great and the bag is fantastic.

I know, im not telling you anything that you dont already know, but just thought I'd add my comment to the fan club!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Should get mine in a day or two, can't wait! Which one did you order?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jamielove21 said:


> I ordered it Friday and I have it already on Monday. The customer service was great and the bag is fantastic.
> 
> I know, im not telling you anything that you dont already know, but just thought I'd add my comment to the fan club!


Now that's what I call FAST! I'm curious about which bag you got too!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jamielove21 said:


> I ordered it Friday and I have it already on Monday. The customer service was great and the bag is fantastic.
> 
> I know, im not telling you anything that you dont already know, but just thought I'd add my comment to the fan club!


Oh Jamie! I'm soooooooooo jealous. I want mine toooo! Does whining help?  Which one did you get?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jamielove21 said:


> I ordered it Friday and I have it already on Monday. The customer service was great and the bag is fantastic.
> 
> I know, im not telling you anything that you dont already know, but just thought I'd add my comment to the fan club!


Wow, that's fast. Congrats on your new bag


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, that means I should be getting mine like tomorrow...................  I hope so. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Which one? Like I've said before, enabling minds want to know. 

I can't wait to get mine. The wait is made even more exciting because I have no idea which fabric she's using for the inside. I told her to surprise me.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The wait is made even more exciting because I have no idea which fabric she's using for the inside. I told her to surprise me.


We could pick the interior fabric? I didn't know that either!


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I got my Borsa Bag today also!! I ordered mine on Saturday Morning and it was here when I got home from work tonight.
It is so pretty! I got the Travel Bag in Moda brown fabric. 
Now if my Oberon cover will arrive my Kindle would be complete.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ruby said:


> We could pick the interior fabric? I didn't know that either!


You can. It's an additional cost ($5) I believe.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pictures, pictures, please, if you can!!! Kinda like the Oberon covers, it is nice to look and dream!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You can. It's an additional cost ($5) I believe.


Thanks, now I know for next time!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a shipped email for my Pink Kleo Travel Bag. Should be here by Friday I hope.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered the Blue Travel Bag on Friday and I received it today, a day earlier than I had hoped for!  It's gorgeous and it even smells good   Also, I have the M-Edge Navy Blue Pebbled Leather Platform cover and it fits perfectly inside, w/maybe 1/4 of an inch at the top to spare.  I will be taking this w/me next month when I head to Vegas!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This place has cost me SO much money! LOL

This morning, my new travel top zip case came, along with the Let's Do Lunch bag that I'd been eyeballing for a week or so. The colors were brighter than I expected from her site, but they're still gorgeous. I had Melissa make a separate small strap for the travel bag in addition to the shoulder strap she normally includes, and I chose the fabrics to match the Let's do Lunch bag.

Bags with K2 Oberon Dragonfly Pond in Fern:










A perfect fit!


















Yes, the covered K2 really IS in there!










For reference--the travel bag does stick out of the Let's Do Lunch just a little bit; you can see it at the top of the purse in this picture. Neither it nor the K2 alone will fit sideways in this particular bag, and you cannot use the magnetic snap closure while carrying a Kindle due to the height.










The bags are gorgeous, and just as well made as the first one I bought from Melissa!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Victoria,  those are stunning pics, and your combo is gorgeous!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Those colors are gorgeous.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I ordered the shower clouds travel bag, but forgot to ask for a small strap like you ordered.  Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

shk246 said:


> I ordered the shower clouds travel bag, but forgot to ask for a small strap like you ordered. Can't wait for it to arrive.


If it hasn't already shipped, send her a quick email. I'm sure she can help you out!

I really wanted the small strap as I already tend to strap my regular Kindle bag onto my belt loops when running around the house, and I didn't want to lose that ability with the new travel bag. Plus it's always useful to have a handle for pulling the bag out of my purse--or in this case, with an open purse, to strap it in so it can't be pickpocketed or just fall out. LOL


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I emailed her earlier and she said "will do".  Yeah!  Can't wait.
Sue


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Is she only offering the travel bags in the 5 fabrics she keeps listing unless it's a special order?  I keep thinking she will post new ones but it hasn't happened. lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They look so nice with the cover. I have the same cover and now I want a Borsa Bella bag. Oh my aching pocketbook.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I think it's more a matter of the rest of us have her so busy with "special orders" she hasn't had time to make & photograph those bags in other fabrics!  LOL

Truly, she'll make any bag in any fabric on the site, so if you're in love with another fabric, do what the rest of us do & send her a note.  That's how I got both of mine; my red japanese print original Kindle bag was one she didn't have listed at the time, but does now.  The Martini Dot combo I received today as a travel bag was based on a handbag she had listed (which, ultimately, I also bought).

Her turnaround is very fast, I don't think requesting a specific fabric combination will add more than a day or so to your order.  And it's probably a lot faster than waiting for her to put up new listings right now.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh I know -- I'm really just keeping an eye out for the new fabrics I read about.  I thought maybe some of those would pop up -- and more might as she has time.  I already have one cover from her but I'd like to add a travel bag at some point.


----------

